# What are you paying for stamped plans on simple projects?



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

What are stamped plans running in your area for 

1. Garages
2. Additions 
3. Decks
4. Pole barns

I have paid $280 to about $750

$280 for pole barn foundation plan, building section, elevations

$750 for pole barn foundation plan, building section, elevations, site plan with parking, lighting plan

Stamped plans rarely required in NY.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I just paid 1050 for a stamped plan for a 160000 renovation


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Now this thread might disappear.....

I am usually pay a lot more than that. Almost everything we do requires stamped plans. Are you using cookie cutter plans and having them stamped or are these one offs for each project?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Im paying as little as 300 for an addition or deck if we do the drawing and spec our beams and pilings. Its just for the stamp. As much as a couple grand on other stuff. 100 for every inspection.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

I interviewed three new design professionals yesterday as my current engineer has gotten squirelly on me lately much to my annoyance. 

The range for very minimal changes to existing plans and restamp was $200 to $400. 

Most plans are very simple as pole barns are not too complicated. 

On occasion we also build other projects such as decks, additions, breezeways and garages. 

I always provide a very detailed sketch. I have tried to get enthused about sketchup and some other programs but I am way too busy to take the proper time.

Much of the design industry in my area seems like an odd bunch. I found one yesterday that seemed to have some common sense. A rare find out my way for a design pro.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> I interviewed three new design professionals yesterday as my current engineer has gotten squirelly on me lately much to my annoyance. The range for very minimal changes to existing plans and restamp was $200 to $400. Most plans are very simple as pole barns are not too complicated. On occasion we also build other projects such as decks, additions, breezeways and garages. I always provide a very detailed sketch. I have tried to get enthused about sketchup and some other programs but I am way too busy to take the proper time. Much of the design industry in my area seems like an odd bunch. I found one yesterday that seemed to have some common sense. A rare find out my way for a design pro.


Careful of those guys that seem to have common sense. Something wrong with them.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I feel like I'm doing well if I can get plans stamped for under $2K.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

A 10 x 10 deck attached to house is $2000 here.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Chris G said:


> A 10 x 10 deck attached to house is $2000 here.


I love Texas :laughing:


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris G said:


> A 10 x 10 deck attached to house is $2000 here.


That's insane. Is E&O insurance overly expensive in you area?


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I pay abour $500-800 for stamped deck plans provided I do the drawings and spec my posts.

If I do nothing, I've had quotes for over $2k for a deck...Never gone that route though.

Structural modifications to houses, typically around $1300 for a site visit and engineers letter, +$500 for stamped plans ready to go to the permit office.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got an alteration to a load bearing beam stamped for $275 with my drawings and measurements. I had another guy come up and look at it for an hour(I knew it was going to be bad right then) who sent me a quote for $1800. A damn quote for using my drawings. Sheesh.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

It seems like a high proportion of weird, nut bars in the design profession. Over designing seems to be a common habit also. 

Anyone else have the experience of thinking 4 out of 5 times getting acquainted with new design professionals, I would never invite this odd ball to a bbq?

I have worked for a few over the years also with similar thoughts. One guy I swear shop vacuumed his lawn after we back filled the holes for his deck.


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> It seems like a high proportion of weird, nut bars in the design profession. Over designing seems to be a common habit also.
> 
> Anyone else have the experience of thinking 4 out of 5 times getting acquainted with new design professionals, I would never invite this odd ball to a bbq?
> 
> I have worked for a few over the years also with similar thoughts. One guy I swear shop vacuumed his lawn after we back filled the holes for his deck.


Hahaha, Yup! Had a client a couple years ago that was a mech eng. One day as we were wrapping up I watched him vacuum his car, and then proceed to vacuum the driveway?!

But seriously, I don't think design professionals are any different than our trades...you got the bottom barrel feeders, the whack-jobs, and then us...the 'normal' folks...

I figure most of us generally don't associate with whack-jobs that often...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> Careful of those guys that seem to have common sense. Something wrong with them.


It's now called un-common sense, because good sense ain't common

Car port to sun room signed and sealed $450.00, with all simpson tie downs specked.


----------



## Jason Abbott (Feb 11, 2011)

sunkist said:


> It's now called un-common sense, because good sense ain't common


I have often wondered why it is called "common" sense. It is clearly a misnomer.

A grand or two for stamped deck drawings around here, up to ten times that for really detailed addition plans. 

California is crazy.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Man I feel bad for all you guys..... In Michigan you only need a seal on plans when the square footage of a home exceeds 3500. That means I can design a house up to 3499 sqft and as long as it makes it through plan review I am good to go. We are getting ready to remove a crawl and put a full basement under an existing 17' X 20' addition, and we had an S.E. draw those plans. He charged 1700.


----------



## CA & AZ Builder (Dec 22, 2009)

*WARNING* - With the above mentioned stamped design fee's none of you try to set up shop here in California. 

Example in Los Angeles area: a simple single story 800 SF room addition is between $1,500. to $3,000. and it is not uncommon that we pay $4,500. to $7,000. for design/structural on a 1,500 SF house remodel that has some structural up grades, oh then we need "Structural Observation" at typically $300.-$400. each and "Deputy Inspection" that runs $200.-$300. a pop (epoxy inserts, welding, etc.).

When I try to explain why a 2,500 SF house cost between $165. to $225. SF to customers they usually don't get it. And the above does not include plan check and building permit fees ($7,000. to $12,000.) and impact fees, connection fees, school fees, on and on that cost $15,000. to $60,000. per house.

The flip side is that this house value, in a decent market and in a decent area, has a sale value of $425. to $600. per SF or 2,500 SF @ $500./SF = $1,250,000.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

What are you guys paying for commercial builds? 

Im soon to get a set of plans from a client that payed lots of money for a 4000 sf build in a warehouse.

Including the basic non detailed design structural,mech,electrical, sprinkler engineering done and stamped


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Rich D. said:


> What are you guys paying for commercial builds? Im soon to get a set of plans from a client that payed lots of money for a 4000 sf build in a warehouse. Including the basic non detailed design structural,mech,electrical, sprinkler engineering done and stamped


Anywhere from 2%-5%. Depends if MEP's are design build. Could be more if civil work is extensive.


----------



## Gus Magas (May 28, 2014)

stamped drawings not only vary from coast to coast but jurisdiction to jurisdiction.
Its important to consider local government /municipal regulatory requirements.


----------

